# Deus Ex : The Fall pour iphone 4 et ipad 2



## greg3395 (11 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 

je vais faire un tuto pour installer sur un iphone 4 et sur un ipad 2. 
sur vôtre idevise , quand vous allez sur app store , il est pas possible d'acheter le jeu. 
un message apparaît: ipad incompatible ou iphone incompatible. 

je me suis dit pourquoi le jeu est compatible ipad mini qui a la même configuration (même processeur , mémoire ram , le même GPU) qu'un iphone 4 et ipad 2 ne soit pas compatible avec mon appareille.

Mon idevice. 
-> ipad 2 3G 16GO (blanc) 
-> Version IOS 6.1.3 
-> non Jallibreaker 

voila le tuto qui est assez simple: 

1- installer sur vôtre PC le logiciel itunes sur le site officiel Apple 
2- installer iFunBox 2.0.21 sur vôtre PC (lien par mp si vous le trouvez pas sur Google) 

--------------- 

3- ne brancher pas vôtre ipad/iphone , aller sur le logiciel itunes puis pour accéder sur le site app store 
4- Acheter le jeu a 5.99&#8364; avec le même compte ID que vôtre idevice. 
5- Attendez que le jeu soit télécharger sur l'ordinateur. 

--------------- 

6 - vérifier que le fichier .ipa apparaît: dans Ma musique / répertoire iTunes / iTunes Media / Mobile application 

7- 
Quand vous avez trouver vôtre fichier .ipa 
brancher vôtre ipad 2 ou iphone 4 sur l'ordi 
sur la tablette ou telephone , un message va apparaître "voulez vous synchroniser" cliquer sur Annuler puis fermer itunes mais ne débrancher pas vôtre appareille 

-------------- 

8- lancée iFunBox => cliquée sur l'onglet "Managing App Data" 
9- cliquer sur le bouton "installer une application" => puis rechercher vôtre fichier .ipa dans le répertoire "Mobile application" voir l'étape 6 

10- Attendez le téléchargement et l'installation , cela peu durée 15 minutes 
il se bloque a 100% pendant plusieurs minutes.

11- sur l'ordinateur apparaît "succés de l'installation Deus EX: The faill" 

12- fermer iFunBox , débrancher vôtre appareille 

13- lancer le jeu (il est en français de mon cotée) 

---------------- 

PS: 
1- dans le jeu , impossible de tirer avec un appareille Jallibreaker 
2- A vos risque et péril pour les iphone 3GS et ipad 1er génération 
3- depuis une heure que je jou , j'ai aucun problème (j'ai pas détecter de lag pour le moment)


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Juillet 2013)

greg3395 a dit:


> PS:
> 1- dans le jeu , impossible de tirer avec un appareille Jallibreaker
> 2- A vos risque et péril pour les iphone 3GS et ipad 1er génération
> 3- depuis une heure que je jou , j'ai aucun problème (j'ai pas détecter de lag pour le moment)



1. Si, en instalant iCon
3. Tu a de la chance parceque sur l iPad mini le jeu plante.

Sinon cé sympa, ton tuto. Je vait essayé de l'installé sur un iPad 2 pour voir.


----------

